# Help on this one Especially the NY Guys



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Get a call today from this homeowner, they want an estimate for their driveway. Here is what it looks like. Any guesses on a per push and Seasonal Contract? 05 GMC 2500hd 8FT western, insured.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

spazfam;329174 said:


> Get a call today from this homeowner, they want an estimate for their driveway. Here is what it looks like. Any guesses on a per push and Seasonal Contract? 05 GMC 2500hd 8FT western, insured.


How long is the main stretch? 300 feet? Its hard to tell from the pic. Would be a little harder to maneuver around that little driveway on the left.


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Pretty good guess its around 276. The smaller drive is about 136 and both are around 12ft wide.


----------



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats too hard to tell, but If I was to guess using the size of the house to visualize I would say per push $100ish give or take and for the season.. $1000-1500. I would just used your judgement and base it off what you charge for normal size drives. 

That


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

I was coming up about 76/push and 1200 for the season so I guess I am in the ball park. Anyone else?


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

I would say around $100 per push, $75 is a little cheap, IMHO.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I would say about $75/Push or $2000 season around here. (Syracuse, NY)

I see you buffalo and rochester guys are only charging about 15 plows for a seasonal rate. I thought you guys got almost as much snow as us. I usually go between 25-30 plows.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im a rookie, but before reading the rest of the thread, first thing I thought of was $75.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I had something like this years ago,one thing to keep in mine is you might get drifting in parts of it . So your better have a drift clause. Depending on your snowfall that road will close fast because you can only go so fast to throw up the snow.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

CNY, 

I base off 25 plow events.
40 salt events, though I only have 1 seasonal salt contract, the rest are per app.

On a 2" basis over the last 5 years, averaged 18 plowable events per season. Last year upset the average, we only plowed 11 times, but salted 31 times.


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the great info. I started out this seasons bidding based on 25 events but every contract I bid I lost because these guys would bid 15-20 events so I always was 800.00 or so over on the seasonals ...pretty close on the per pushes though.


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

grandview;330064 said:


> I had something like this years ago,one thing to keep in mine is you might get drifting in parts of it . So your better have a drift clause. Depending on your snowfall that road will close fast because you can only go so fast to throw up the snow.


Actually its a private road leading to this house and its pretty heavly wooded and faces North so drifting should not be too bad.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*sorry but at your price your not even in the ballpark....*

The private drive is already contracted out and the driveway is going for less than 300 for the season. This homeowner has been keeping his fingers busy trying to get the best (for him) rate.

I base my seasonals on 24 events, salt is per app.

oh yeah, its out of my plow area so its not me.


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Grn Mtn;330171 said:


> The private drive is already contracted out and the driveway is going for less than 300 for the season. This homeowner has been keeping his fingers busy trying to get the best (for him) rate.
> 
> I base my seasonals on 24 events, salt is per app.
> 
> oh yeah, its out of my plow area so its not me.


Thanks for the info I won't waste my time on it then.


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

my guess before reading any of the responses was 60-75 ish.


----------

